# PRoblem with a Sanyo ProjectorPLCXF47 15thousands ansi lumens



## Alberto Martine (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi I have a problem with a Sanyo Projector PLCXF47 of 15thousands ansi lumens,the color white is like green and the upper part of the image is out of focus, the rest of it ,is seen perfectly but not the upper part.CAn you help me??Thanks.Alberto


----------

